# using a fuji hvlp sprayer



## curly1 (May 7, 2010)

Hi, I've completed a queensize mission style bed with lots of slats on the headboard and footboard using white oak and bought a new fuji spray hvlp system to spray on a waterbased urethane, having never used a sprayer before I'm a little nervous to start, anyone used a fuji system before that would have any tips for me to get over my reluctance to start?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do the back fence first??????


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Dan, 

Kudos to you for being courageous! Seriously, whenever I have a new tool I try to find scrap that resembles my good piece then try it out several times. I'd do this with the hvlp sprayer. After you see how the finish behaves I'm sure you will have confidence to go ahead with your bed. 

Paul


----------



## curly1 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, I modified the design to use matress slats instead of a boxspring so I'll do those first to get some practice in.


----------

